
Toxic Coworkers Are More Expensive than Superstar Hires - Kaedon
http://qz.com/563683/turns-out-toxic-coworkers-are-more-expensive-than-superstar-hires/
======
orionblastar
I worked in a toxic environment, developed a mental illness from the stress
and it ruined my career.

I was looking for another job to escape the toxic environment but I could not
quit because my family needed house payments. So I ended up on disability as a
result.

